# The new Arcadia T5 Luminaire...Is it worth all them pennies?



## myboyshay (11 Sep 2009)

Hi everyone!

I'm contemplating investing in the new Arcadia luminaire T5 60cm.

Does anyone have one and if so are they worth the money (cheapest I found was around Â£280)

I already have one of the german made luminaires from Ebay which I was going to keep for a spare but I love the sleek look of the new Arcadia.

Cheers in advance
Mark


----------



## mattyc (11 Sep 2009)

i was looking at them too, jst couldnt bring myself to spend that much on a light, when i got a custom made aquarium from aquariums ltd for Â£350. i got a hagen t5ho, have a look at my review of it further down you could but 5 of these for that price!!


----------



## Themuleous (13 Sep 2009)

I guess at the end of the day, if its the look your after then you will only get that with Arcadia. The light they produce is no different to any other lighting.  So are they worth it? Depends if the 'look' is the overriding factor and you can afford (what I think is) a big price tag!

Sam


----------



## mattyc (13 Sep 2009)

I think if money was no object i would have one, but I am a student so I just cant justify spending that much on a light. If I could aford it i would always buy one they do look beter but you have to pay for the better look!!


----------



## TDI-line (13 Sep 2009)

I hadn't seen these until this thread, but looking at them they give a very sleek look for the todays modern tank. 

Are they worth the money, difficult question to answer, but the bigger ones seem better value for money, for the longer tank.

How about another question for you to ponder, is ADA gear worth the money...


----------



## Garuf (14 Sep 2009)

In my personal opinion I don't think they are, there's more lights than you need for most sized tanks, they're not all that pretty and you can get something entirely ample for a fraction of the cost. 

I'd be looking at LED in this climate myself, lower running costs and once purchased no discernible maintenance costs and from what I've seen the best aesthetic lighting results make them for me the best choice. I'd love to try one of those light tiles but money doesn't allow here.


----------



## myboyshay (14 Sep 2009)

Cheers for the replies guys.

I've just won the older model Arcadia luminaire 4x24w T5 60cm (new) for a 100 quid on ebay so I'm happy with that.

Mark


My Journal (60cm Iwagumi)
viewtopic.php?f=35&t=7750#p85503


----------



## TDI-line (14 Sep 2009)

Nice result.


----------



## Themuleous (14 Sep 2009)

Yeh thats a bit of a bargain!

Sam


----------

